# Senior High School Trip



## River Hill (Dec 7, 2012)

My son will be a senior in high school next year and I know he will be heading off to college soon. When people tell you time flies, you really don't know it until your son will be graduating high school. It seems like yesterday I was graduating with my buddies. I have been blessed to this point that my son did not turn out like me 

I am from MD, and want to take my son to North Dakota for a duck hunting trip before he enters college. I know this is one of the last chances I will get for a few years to enjoy time with my son before he is off on his own. He won't have time to hunt when school starts. Actually he will be hunting something else. I actually got choked up typing that. I understand the concern of the residents of having non-residents coming in and shooting the ducks. I live in MD and we see our fair share of this on the geese.

I would like to do a freelance trip next October for some ducks with my son and our lab. I have never done something like this before, so It will be an experience for both of us. I am just looking for any tips on what to bring and maybe even places to stay near public land. Also if anyone has advice on what not to do, that would be great. I know don't shoot the roost. I hear some farmers even give permission to hunt their farms, but I am not counting on that as it is unheard of anymore on the East coast, as everyone is concerned with the $$. Please feel free to PM me with any suggestions on places to stay or tips. I understand the whole deal with cyberscouting. I posted once about my son and I having a good hunt and we had 4 different groups trying to get in our spot the following Saturday.


----------



## schlag (Jan 25, 2006)

Send me an email at [email protected] and we can chat. Hunted North Dakota for 25 years and spend 21 days there every fall in 3 trips from Grouse to ducks. I can point you in the right direction.


----------



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

my experience freelance hunting for waterfowl in North Dakota has been very successful asking for permission from landowners. Not so much for pheasant or deer but waterfowl most farmers will give you permission. Gear wise it depends on what you are looking for. There is a lot of opportunities pothole hunting and field hunting. Hope this helps


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Should be a great trip for you and your son. Thanks for the reminder on how quickly time flies...I've got an 8 year old, that I've been blessed with...and there's no bigger bond, than one you share in the field. Feel free to hit me up with a pm as well, if you have any questions. Sounds like you are going the right direction. Have a great trip.


----------



## Dukdawgkota (Dec 10, 2012)

Sounds like a great trip. Did the same trip with my son prior to us moving to Nodak. He'd been here with me a couple of years prior to that also. I know the situation you'll be in from 8 years of trips here and last 3 years living here. My son just graduated from UND

Lots of options but most important is to remain flexible on times and locations. Email me. I assume you can get my email from my registration on this site. If not give me your contact.

Good Luck. - from Dukdawg


----------



## River Hill (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you guys very much for offer and assistance. I truly appreciate it.


----------

